# Topics > Robotics > Industrial robots >  Balthazar, industrial robot, Yaskawa America, Miamisburg, Ohio, USA

## Airicist

Contributors:

Yaskawa America

AlpStories

----------


## Airicist

Article "Introducing Balthazar: The robot that can print cosmetics"

August 14, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Industrial Robot “Balthazar” Makes Hair Beautiful"

May 12, 2016

----------


## Airicist

AlpStories ROBOT Balthazar

Published on Mar 13, 2015




> AlpStories, peronalised natural cosmetics!
> 
> Where future meets nature.

----------

